# Boost gage electric plug in



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]I do not own a Gen II, so I cannot give you fuses to check, but depending on the gauge you have (you should tell us that-_not sure if Glowshift makes multiples for boost or not_ - and possibly post the wiring diagram as well), my guess is that you will need a constant hot and a switched hot as well as a ground. For the lighting circuit you can tap into the dash lighting as the circuit will probably not have an overload issue with one extra lamp. If the lamp is an LED though, you need to be careful of polarity.[/h]


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I ran a ground wire to the negative terminal for the battery on the firewall. Its just behind your fuse box under the hood. For power, I ran a wire from the underhood fuse box, tapping into the fuse for the instrument cluster. Be sure to put an inline fuse between your gauge and where you tapped for power. When I am home, I'll post a pic and give you the exact number of the fuse I used to tap into. 

I only ran a negative and a switched hot. My gauge lights up with the instrument cluster, so she's lit if the cluster is lit. And shuts off when the cluster does, as well. There is no residual electricity running to it once the car is shut down, so ,in my opinion, it's perfect.


----------



## Chevyjey (May 19, 2017)

Good man that's what I'm looking for thanks you &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397; I'll wait for the picture


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I apologize for the quality, but these should help. I soldered wire to the #46 fuse 5amp, which is for the cluster. I grounded right behind the fuse box, you may have to lift the hood insulator to see the post. I have a 25amp inline fuse ran straight from the 5amp, soldered and taped the connection to my primary wire. I then routed my wire through the fender and to the driver door. I hope you can make sense of these lol


----------



## Chevyjey (May 19, 2017)

Ncfutrell said:


> I apologize for the quality, but these should help. I soldered wire to the #46 fuse 5amp, which is for the cluster. I grounded right behind the fuse box, you may have to lift the hood insulator to see the post. I have a 25amp inline fuse ran straight from the 5amp, soldered and taped the connection to my primary wire. I then routed my wire through the fender and to the driver door. I hope you can make sense of these lol


Thanks dude I'll try it when I'll receivey things


----------



## Chevyjey (May 19, 2017)

Ncfutrell said:


> I apologize for the quality, but these should help. I soldered wire to the #46 fuse 5amp, which is for the cluster. I grounded right behind the fuse box, you may have to lift the hood insulator to see the post. I have a 25amp inline fuse ran straight from the 5amp, soldered and taped the connection to my primary wire. I then routed my wire through the fender and to the driver door. I hope you can make sense of these lol


How much psi it read ?


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I spike 17 and hold 14-15, while at full throttle. Through regular city driving i mostly see between 0-5 psi, 10-12 if I'm in a rush. 
I'm going to order the bnr tbs so I can re-run my copper line straight to the intake and get my vacuum reading to work.


----------

